# Where to find these hand cupcake toppers



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

Zombie Cupcake on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hi everyone,

I would love to know where to buy these cupcake picks.

Thanks so much,

Vonda


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If I find them for you, will you ship some to me? lol


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I have seen these in a thread somewhere and it told where to get them, might be the dessert thread here, I will look for you.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

If you go to my Post Your Halloween Desserts Here thread on the following page, I indicate the link where I got those cupcake picks.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I found them!
On this site:
A & J Cake and Candy - Seasonal Ideas

Perhaps you can contact the store to see if they ship.

MsM


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Found them too, thank Colmmoo: Halloween


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I love these hands!

Vonda


----------

